

More fine journalism from Gizmodo - frankydp
http://gizmodo.com/5932290/us-army-changing-bayonets-for-tomahawks?hd=off

======
bicknergseng
At least they don't pretend to be fair and balanced. It's a blog... if you
want journalism, go back to the 70s.

